
Court Rules Hobby Lobby Can Be Considered a Religious 'Person' - sdoering
http://rhrealitycheck.org/article/2013/06/27/court-rules-hobby-lobby-can-be-considered-a-religious-person/#sthash.8kGzqC5p
======
bediger4000
This is all well and good, but what happens to Quaker or Mennonite owned
businesses (or to Quakers or Mennonites)?

Those sects (at least) have a very, very strong anti-war, pro-peace-making
component. For at least 500 years, the Mennonites have been persecuted for not
joining armies, etc etc.

Do the Quakers and Mennonites get to object to parts of laws because "their
religion is against it"? If not, why not? Why is Hobby Lobby's religion more
privileged than the Society of Friends or the Mennonite Church USA?

These questions need to be answered, and quickly.

